# Thee Top 15 Jewish Country-Western Songs



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

The top 15 Jewish Country-Western songs :

1. I was one of the chosen people (till she chose someone else ).

2. Honky Tonk nights on the Golan Heights .

3. I've got my foot on the glass , where are you ?

4. My rowdy friend Elijah's coming over tonight .

5. New bottle of wine, same Old Testament .

6. Stand by your mensch .

7. Eighteen wheels and a dozen latkes .

8. I balanced your books , but you're breakin' my heart .

9. My darlin's a schmendrick and I'm all verklempt .

10. The second time she said "Shalom" I knew she meant goodbye .

11. You're the lox my bagel's been missin '.

12. That shiksa's done made off with my heart like a goniff 

13. You've been talkin' Hebrew in your sleep since that Rabbi came to town .

14. Let's get drunk - we're the Jews !

15. Mamas, don't let your ungrateful sons grow up to be cowboys (when they could have taken over
the family hardware business that my grandfather broke his back to start and my father sweated 
over for years which apparently doesn't mean anything now that you're turning your back
on such a gift ).

Oy vey !

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

My fav is -lonesome cowboy burt meets the mother of a jewish princess


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Kinky Friedman did it for real, of course:

"Oh, they ain't makin' Jews like Jesus anymore/They ain't makin' carpenters that know what nails are for"


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)




----------

